# Softening Plastic Wood



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

I suppose this is the wrong place to post this but...

LePage's plastic wood. You know how it turns to stone after a while.
Used to be able to get some stuff at Home Hardware that would soften it up nicely, not available anymore and no one there knows what I'm talking about. (Young wippersnappers)

Anybody here know?


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I used quite a lot of plastic wood when I was young. My parents used it a lot. I would think you could soften it with whatever they recommend for cleaning your tools. Maybe mineral spirits or turpentine? 'Course, when I was a kid, my applicator was my thumb, and it would wear off after a couple of days.


----------

